# late season hunting



## Brett Weldon (Nov 20, 2003)

i am just intrested on how the late season hunting is going ?wish I had time to make a trip up to hunt.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Birds are out there but, there is alot of snow here in NW nodak making walking very difficult at times.


----------



## Brett Weldon (Nov 20, 2003)

how much is alot of snow? Is there any cover for the pheasants to make the winter in ?Do you forsee a bad winter kill?hope not !!!!!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

South Central has almost NO snow now. Has melted and refroze so it gives that LOUD crunching sound when walked on. I am afraid we will get some deep stuff in Feb/March. Hopefully not too much for the pheasants but you never know.

Oh, BTW. I am talking South Central ND, not South Central LA. There I am sure there is no snow as it has all been made into crack.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

FYI:

Snow Cover Info posted at this link:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/USNati ... e&pid=none


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pretty good dump of new snow here in SE-ND. Calmed down today and the birds are out feeding gangbusters. Went out Sunday, quite calm, roosters held close. My buddy who is a good shot did very well for his last hunt of the season. I however need a claymore on hot air ballon. Too many people are still thinking they can stockpile birds with no hunting and it is a shame as many will go to waste. Barnes County Wildlife Federation will be getting the last of the wheat bales out this week. Hope they aren't neccessary, but you never know.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am looking at going out this Sunday afternoon in the SE part of ND. Down by Lidgerwood, Lisbon area. Any information on the PLOTS, CRP, etc? Thank you in advance.


----------



## clenjb (Sep 20, 2003)

Went out today. Warmer weather durring the day lately has melted the top layer of snow in many areas. Made it so crunchy that many birds were flushing way out of range. A lot of birds in thicker cover, but with the crunchy snow and cover at five and six feet high (where many of birds were holding), we went away empty handed. Lots of birds though. Best time of the day (most active birds) was between 1 and 3 pm.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I agree that afternoon seems to be the best now, probably because the birds have moved to feed and left a lot of fresh sign. It is easy to see their scratchings in the snow around the sloughs. The last weeks I hunted a very large CRP that has perfect habitat but pressure from vacation has moved the birds out - probably in many places. So we tried some small cattail sloughs in bean stubble and had very good results. The best thing here is that one person and dog can cover the whole area. The sloughs are small enough to shoot both directions. Because of the deeper snow the roosters are holding very tight and the flushes are close. Yesterday I parked on an approach that was covered with tracks. Just stepped into the ditch and birds were rising. Got two hits on a rooster that dropped a leg and folded in two hundred yards. And I was standing with an empty gun as two more roosters went right by my head. Something to watch on these sloughs is to place yourself between the slough and the nearest piece of big cover. The escaping birds want to get back to that big cover and will fly right by you to do it instead of just going out across the open field. Positioning.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

'03 "closing weekend" conditions: -7 degrees, 15 mph wind and six inches on the level (plenty more in the ditches and cover) - it just don't get NO better than that. Probably one of the last action shots with my 11 year old lab, Kody.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Great pic!

It would make a great Dairy Association/Milk commercial...or even better...

got pheasant hunting?

Looks and sounds like a great year was had by all.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Title could be " two happy old dogs"


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

njsimon Cute comment! Very clever!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Dan, great picture. Old dogs are a special treasure. Bob, what do mean "two old dogs"? He's not old old, he's a pup yet!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah I guess you're right he does look pretty young, but the one the right is the better looking one. I need to get a sling put on my shotgun, there has been a bunch of time I wished it had one.


----------

